# Keeping rice warm - how long in a rice cooker?



## NisAznMonk

How long can I keep warm cooked rice in a rice cooker?


----------



## TATTRAT

The rice cooker should kick into a holding mode after cooking. Rice insulates itself rather well so I would imagine with the holding mode, it can hold for at least an hour or two. Depends on how fast it is being served too..


----------



## Michael in FtW

If the "holding temp" is between 40º - 140º F - less than an hour is more ideal, but 2 at most.


----------



## jennyema

Michael in FtW said:


> If the "holding temp" is between 40º - 140º F - less than an hour is more ideal, but 2 at most.


 
I'd say 2 is pushing it.  You need to be very careful with rice becasue it can harbor *bacillus bacteria* that can cause food poisoning.


----------



## Caine

If your rice cooker reverts to a "keep warm" cycle after cooking, it will maintain the rice at a constant serving temperature until you eat it all. Two hours is not unheard of, except at my house. Nothing edible survives 2 hours at my house.


----------



## ChefRuby

Busy people always throw rice and water in rice cooker before they leave home so that they can eat it without waiting after they come back. So, keeping cooked rice warm for half a day is not a big problem.


----------



## jennyema

ChefRuby said:


> Busy people always throw rice and water in rice cooker before they leave home so that they can eat it without waiting after they come back. So, keeping cooked rice warm for half a day is not a big problem.


 
As long as its kept above 140 degrees, otherwise it can give you food poisoning.


----------



## TATTRAT

It needs to be out of the temperature danger zone. If in the zone, it is a ripe breeding round for all sorts of lil nasties.

Food Safety: What is the temperature danger zone?


----------



## GB

The instructions in my rice cooker say that it will keep it warm and ready to eat for 12 hours and then there is an extended keep warm setting that will keep it warm for something like 20 hours or so. I eat my rice as soon as it is ready, or close to it, so I have never had reason to use that feature.


----------



## VaporTrail

All I know is if I leave my rice cooker in warm mode I tend to get brown and crispy rice at the bottom and sides...

My rice cooker is a cheap model though so I think it's just set too high on 'warm'.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have a rice cooker I haven't used in years.  I usually just cook the rice in a pot.


----------



## expatgirl

If you are preparing rice for a large number of people (about 6,8 or more) transfer it to a ziploc bag and refrigerate it until you need it.  Then microwave to heat up.  The bag will seal in the heat and steam and rice will come out great.  Don't leave it in your rice cooker where it will dry out.  I once had to serve seafood gumbo at a Cajun cookoff fundraiser for 50 people and I heated up all of my rice in ziploc bags and kept them in a preheated cooler.   The rice was hot when I served it  with the gumbo over the top.  Of course it helped that it was gone in about 10 minutes.  My  Cajun partner and I  came in First and Third  Place that  day.


----------



## LadyCook61

expatgirl said:


> My Cajun partner and I came in First and Third Place that day.


Congrats on the wins !


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks,  LC,  it was a lot of work but fun and it helped raise a lot of $$$ for the local charities which there was a huge need for.......you wouldn't believe the level of poverty over there.......


----------

